# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Pyetjet e mia për ateistët

## Klevis2000

*pse nuk besoni ne egzistencen e Zotit*  a mendoni sa ka argumente shkencore fetare dhe llogjikore qe argumentojne egzistencen e Zotit

----------


## Iliri88

Ka disa gjera ketu qe nuk i kuptoj ne pyetjen tende:

1.  C'fare ka te beje nje argument shkencor me nje argument fetar?  I ke vene te dyja ne te njejten fjali por arritja tek ato eshte plotsisht e kundert.  Njeni perdor eksperimentet dhe vezhgimet, pra punen dhe djersen per te arritur tek argumenti, kurse tjetri perdor perrallat dhe legjendat nga me absurdet.  Njena krijon teknologjine, permireson jeten, jep drite, tjetra mban popuj te tere ne mesjete.

2.  Kur thua mosbesimtar, ti si musliman patjeter do thuash te gjithe ata qe nuk besojne islamin dhe Allahun.  Te pakten keshtu e pershkruan mosbesimtarin letersia islamike/nacionaliste arabe. Apo jo?

3.  Kur thua Zot, cilin zot e ke fjalen ti?  Jahvehun?  Elin? Jezusin? apo ndonje zot tjeter?  Ti beson vetem ne nje zot te quajtur El apo Allah i cili u zgjodh nga arabet nga rreshti i zotave te vjeter pagane syro-palestinez.  Hebrenjte besojne ne nje zot tjeter qe doli nga po ai rresht pra Jahvehun, dhe te Krishteret besojne ne Jezusin, cifutin qe mendohet te kete qen bir i zotit dhe ne te njejten kohe vete zoti. Te gjithe perbetohen qe ai qe nuk ndjek zotin e tyre, ai perfundon ne ferr, dhe ata jane mosbesimtare.  Madje, vrasja e njenit grup nga tjetri eshte shpesh e justifikuar dhe e shperblyer me imagjinaten e parajses.

Me duket kjo pyetje si e kote kur ke parasysh historine semitike.  Do te ishte mire qe para se te shtroni pyetje te tilla, qe te keni pak njohuri me ato gjera per te cilat flitni.  Nese shikon, problemet botes sot nuk po i vijne nga "mosbesimtaret" por nga besimtaret fanatike.  Thenja islame eshte "Atje nuk ka zot pervec Allahut."  E perse jo?  Sepse tempulli i tij pagan ishte ne Meke?  Sepse ai tempull ishte prone e Kuresheve?  Sepse Kureshet ishin fisi i Muhamedit?  Ndersa tempujt e zotave te tjere ishin ne vende te tjera, vende qe ishin jashte kufijve te gjeografise me te cilen ishte i njohur muhamedi.  Zoti dhe feja nuk kane asgje te bejne me njena tjetren.  Njini krijon, tjetra shkaterron.

Shendet,

I

----------


## Klevis2000

ZERI I SHPIRTIT 
E ka krijuar Zoti njeriun qe ai te besoje ne egzistencene Zotit si ka krijuar syrin te shikoje edhe veshin te degjoje po keshtu edhe shpirti beson .pra i eshte skalitur besimi ne Zotin ne gen ose ne shpirt.Argument per kete eshte ajeti i kuranit kur thuhet:
perkujto kur Zoti yt nxorri nga shpina e bijve te ademit pasardhesit e tyre dhe u beri deshmues te vetes se tyre duke iu thene-A nuk jam Zoti juaj -Po thane deshmuam -Te mos thoni ne diten e gjykimit qre prej ketij deshmimi ishim te panjohur ose prinderit tane ishin ne humbje dhe ne ndoqem ato. 

kete ajet e sqaron hadithi i muhamedit a.s -ne fillim i krijoi Zoti shpirterat dhe i nxorri para Vetes se tij edhe u tha a nuk jam Zoti juaj te gjithe thane po deshmuam pastaj i qortoi te mos thoni diten e gjykimit se prej ketij deshmimi ishim te panjohur ose ndoqem prinderit tane. 
pra shpirti i krijua para trupit dhe per kete sqaron hadithoi i muhamedit a.s.formohet njeriu ne perbrendesen e nens se tij per 40 dite si cope gjaku pastaj si gjak i pertypur pastaj si cope mishi dhe pastaj i vjen engjelli edhe i sjell shpirtin edhe i cakton kater gjera.........."
pra kjo tregon se shpirti eshte krijuar para trupit dhe ai hyn ne trup mbas nje periudhe afersisht 4 mujore nese do ti pyesni nenat me barre do tu pergjigjen se mbas kesaj periudhe e ndiejne femijen qe leviz ne bark .Pra jeta fillon kur vjen shpirti dhe i futet ne trup pra behet unifikimi trup shpirt dhe mbaron kur shpirti del prej trupit qe mund ta tregojme ne nje teme tjeter si del dhe ku shkon.
pra besimi qeka pjese perberese e shpirit per kete deshmon edhe femija i vogel po ta pyesesh ku eshte Zoti ai do te beje lart me gisht ose njerzit ne pergjithesi kur bien keq e ngrejne koken lart ne qiell dhe luten drejteperdrejte Zotit ndryshe me gjendjen ku jane ne gjendje te mire ata lusin idhujt ose krijesat.

por dikush mund te pyesi pse pra njerzit nuk besojne te gjithe ne Zotin por ka dhe mos besimtare 1) gjithkush beson me shpirt por eshte goja e tyre qe mohon si shembulli i faraonit qe i thoshte vetes Zot edhe i tha nje nenpunesi te tij me bej nje kulle te larte te shoh Zotin e musait .thojne dijetaret islame ku e dinte faraoni qe Zoti eshte lart ne qiell pse nuk tha per ne toke etj. po keshtu eshte nje shprehje ARABE NESE I VERBERI NUK E SHEH QE KA DIELL KJO NUK DO TE THOTE QE NUK KA DIELL"
OSE TREGIMI nje gjeneral dhe ushtarin qe i pyet gjenerali ateist ushtaret e shikoni pemet .? i shikoni malet? ,diellin? , po token? -po thane ushtaret -po Zotin e shikoni tha GJenerali>- jo thane ushtaret e shikoni tha gjenerali qe ska Zot .U ngrit nje ushtar e tha ushtareve .I shikoni pemet? po malet ?po diellin? po token?-po u pergjigjen ushtaret po gjeneralin e shikoni i tha ushtari-po thane ushtaret -po trurin e gjeneralit e shikoni"-jo thane ushtaret -JU THA USHTARI E SHIKONI QE GJENERALI SKA TRU. Te gjithe qeshen me shembullin e gjeneralit pra nuk do te thote qe meqe nuk e sheh dicka ajo nuk egziston .Sepse ti nuk e sheh dashurine friken forcen e rendeses etj te cilat i besojne se egzistojne sepse i ndien brenda Zemres tende .
PO PRAP PYESIN NJERZIT KUR UNE E PASKA TE SKALITUR PSE NUK BESOJ -
sepse Zemra jote ka dale nga orbita e saj pra nese hena eshte ne orbite ajo eshte ne rregull kur ajo del sjell shkatarrime per veten e saj edhe te token po keshtu edhe njeriu ndikohet nga disa faktore qe sbeson:kush jane keto faktorre1) shejtani prinderit dhe shoqeria ne pergjithesi ose sistemi ne ate vend.TI SHPJEGOJME SI NDIKOJNE KETO FAKTORE-!1) 
SHEJTANI Thote muhamedi a.s nje hadith te transmetuar prej Zotit te tij kur thote Zoti- I krijova njerzit te paster (larg idhujtarise dhe mosbesimit) edhe u erdhen atyre shejtanet dhe i larguan nga kjo pasterti dhe ua lejuan ate cka Zoti ua ndaloi dhe ua ndaluan ate cka Zoti e lejoi ....... 
do thote dikush si :PO JA SHKON DHE I PESHPERIT ATIJ I THOTE SKA ZOT OSE BEJE KATE OSE ATE QE ESHTE E NDALUME PSH HOMOSEKSUALIZMIN OSE SHKO TEK VENDI MIRE ETJ. 
2)PRINDERIT
SI ndikojen keto nese dikush do te linde tek prinderit ateist ateist do behesh ose do lindte tek prinderit kristiane do behesh kristiane e keshtu me rradhe per kete deshmon HAdithi i muhamedit a.s CDO LINDES LIND SI MUSLIMAN (Duke besuar ne nje Zot dhe larg idhujtarise dhe moisbesimit ose adhurimit te krijesave qofte kjo krijese jezusi buda etj) POR PRINDERIT E KTHEJNE ATE NE KRISHTERE CIFUT OSE ADHURUES I ZJARRIT>.
PRA LLOGJIKA OSE ARSYEJA MENDORE ESHTE E PAFTE KUR JE FEMIJE QE TE KUNDERSHTOJE KUR NJERIU ESHTE I VOGEL PRANDAJ AI BIE PRE E KETYRE IDEOLOGJIVE OSE BESIMEVE PRANDAJ ZOTI nuk e merr ne pergjegjesi femijen derisa rritetper kete deshmon hadithi i mahumedit a.s kur thote-ESHTE NGRITUR LAPSI(PERGJEGJESIA) PER TRE PERSONA PER FEMIJEN DERISA TE ARRIJE MOSHEN E PUBERTETIT PER TE CMENDURIT DERISA TI VIJE MENDJA DHE PER ATE QE ESHTE NE GJUMA OSE PA NDJENJA DERISA TE COHET OSE TE VIJHE NE VETE.(KUJDES ketu nuk futet i piri) pra ne kete perudhe njeriu nuk merret ne pergjegjesi edhe sikur ai te mos besoje kur arrin moshen e pjekurise dhe dallon te miren nga e keqja ateher llogjika e tij arsyeton dhe mendon se ka nje Zot ose qe sduhet adhuruar jezusi ose buda ose varri sepse jane krijesa .VAZHDON TEK PJESA ZERI I ARSYES E THERRET NJERIUN NE BESIMIN E ZOTIT

----------


## Klevis2000

O ILIR QE TE KUNDERSHTOSH DICKA DUHET TE DISH SE SI ESHTE REALITETI OSE TA STUDIOSH ATE PASTAJ DUHET TE DISH TE VERTETN QE TE NJOHESH TE GABUAREN SEPSE TE DUKEN TE GJITHA TE VERTETA

----------


## Iliri88

Shkruajtur nga Klevis2000:
"mahumedit a.s kur thote-ESHTE NGRITUR LAPSI(PERGJEGJESIA) PER TRE PERSONA PER FEMIJEN DERISA TE ARRIJE MOSHEN E PUBERTETIT PER TE CMENDURIT DERISA TI VIJE MENDJA DHE PER ATE QE ESHTE NE GJUMA OSE PA NDJENJA DERISA TE COHET OSE TE VIJHE NE VETE.(KUJDES ketu nuk futet i piri) pra ne kete perudhe njeriu nuk merret ne pergjegjesi edhe sikur ai te mos besoje kur arrin moshen e pjekurise dhe dallon te miren nga e keqja ateher llogjika e tij arsyeton dhe mendon se ka nje Zot ose qe sduhet adhuruar jezusi ose buda ose varri sepse jane krijesa .VAZHDON TEK PJESA ZERI I ARSYES E THERRET NJERIUN NE BESIMIN E ZOTIT
_________________


Nese ajo qe thua ti per femijet eshte e vertete, atehere do te doja te dija se perse vriste Muhamedi femijet gjate sulmeve kundra "mosbesimtareve."  Ketu jane disa hadithe qe vertetojne kete:

*"Eshte treguar nga Sa'b b. Jaththama qe ka thene (tek profeti): Lajmetar i Allahut, NE KEMI VRARE FEMIJET E POLITEISTEVE GJATE NATES SE SULMIT.  AI (MUHAMEDI) U PERGJIGJ:  ATA JANE PREJ TYRE."*
--Muslim, Libri 19, numer 4322.

Pra ne vend te lapsit, eshte ngritur shpata.  Masakrimi apo marrja peng e femijeve ne lufte ai eshte akt i lejuar nga zoti arab sepse behet ne emer te nacionalizmit.

Dy gjera duhet te shikohen ketu.  E para qe kjo teme nuk eshte nje argumet per egzistencen e Zotit por per egzistencen e tij ne formen arabe.  E dyta eshte qe si gjithnje vazhdon teknika e shkrimit te nje hadithi qe duket i mire dhe fshehja e tjetrit nen fustan.  


Shendet,

I

----------


## Klevis2000

o ilir e tregove se kush je nuk ka hadith qe te urdheroje profeti a.s qe te vriten femijet ne bibel e di qe ka por ne kuran edhe hadithe nuk egziston asnje hadith  ose e ke shpik ti ate hadith nga mendja jote hadith qe thote per njerez si puna jote po  e di.do te vije nje kohe qe do te besohet  genjeshtari edhe do te pergenjeshtrohet i verteti. deri ketu arrite derisa te na japesh hadithe nga mendja lere lere se i ve edhe numra mbrapa qe ta besojne te tjeret per Zotin qe eshte nje ska hadith ashtu o ilir bravo keshtu fol se po e meriton denimin e Zotit qe ne kete bote. te vjen ai dhe ne boten tjeter denohesh me nje denim qe as e ke menduar ndonje here.une nuk kam shpik per ndonje gje qe nuk eshte ne bibel ose ne libra por ti qeke tinzar .qeke prefesori shejtanit.i va edhe nr qe te duket i sakte .mallkimi i Zotit qofte mbi Ato qe hudhin balte mbi te verteten dhe shpikin gjear qe sjane ne fene islame.

----------


## Iliri88

Nga Klevis2000:
*"o ilir e tregove se kush je nuk ka hadith qe te urdheroje profeti a.s qe te vriten femijet ne bibel e di qe ka por ne kuran edhe hadithe nuk egziston asnje hadith ose e ke shpik ti ate hadith nga mendja jote hadith qe thote per njerez si puna jote po e di.do te vije nje kohe qe do te besohet genjeshtari edhe do te pergenjeshtrohet i verteti. deri ketu arrite derisa te na japesh hadithe nga mendja lere lere se i ve edhe numra mbrapa qe ta besojne te tjeret per Zotin qe eshte nje ska hadith ashtu o ilir bravo keshtu fol se po e meriton denimin e Zotit qe ne kete bote."*



Libri 19 ne arabisth i titulluar "Kitab Al-Jihad wa'l-Siyar" qe do te thote "Libri i Xhihadit dhe Ekspeditave" mund te gjindet edhe ne internet ne faqe te respektuara muslimane arabe.  Ketu meposhte eshte vetem nje nga linket tek faqja ku hadithi qe kam sjellur une eshte i shkruajtur fjale per fjale sic e kam shkruajtur une.  Eshte ne Anglisht, por per ata qe dine Anglishten do te jete e lehte ta shikoni se ky klevis2000 dhe brigada e tij islame ne forum ose nuk kane njohuri me islamizmin, ose genjejne me shpresat qe lexuesit ketu nuk do te kene mundesine per te shikuar veprat letrare te islamit dhe referencat e lartpermendura:

http://www.agnatemoslem.com/data/had...ahm/had19.html

Shkoni poshte tek "CHAPTER 9."

Pra nje hadith i tille egziston dhe se ai qe genjen ketu eshte ti klevis2000.  Me vjen keq por te kane verbuar propaganda arabe.


Shendet,

I

----------


## Milkway

kjo pyetje eshte per ata qe nuk besojn ne zot :
 1 me tregoni pra qysh u krijua toka 
 2 si ka mundesi qe u krijua ne kete distanc aq te sakt qe te mund te zhvillohet jeta 
 3 si lindi jeta per her te par ne toke 
 4 si u zhvillua ajo 
 kam edhe shum pyetje por nje her vetem ne keto pergjigjuni ata qe sbesojne ne zot 
po munden te gjith qe ja merr mendja qe e dijn pergjigjen ne menyre shkencore

----------


## Milkway

darwin tye po ta parashtroj keto pyetje :
si eshte krijuar bota 
kush  e krijoi gjithsin edhe boten 
kush e fali jeten 
kush e mundesoi ate te zhvillohet 
edhe kush do ti jep fund 
pergjigju ne keto pyetje se po me duket se paske lexu kur'anin e madherishem edhe nuk qenke ne rjedha te shkences moderne ose asaj klasike
me fal qe nashta te kam fyer po smendoj se e ke parashtru kete tem si duhet 
njeher keto pyetje i ke nga une nje besimtar i madh dhe nje adhurues i shkences

----------


## Milkway

une po i parashtroj disa pyetje juve te gjitheve :
kush e krijoi gjithsine 
kush e krijoi boten
kush e krijoi jeten ne bote
kush e zhvilloi ate 
nese pergjigja eshte evolucioni ateher kush e krijoi qelizen e pare vetem mendoni pak : a mundet nje qelize te funksionoj pa nje organele qelizore  natyrisht se jo se qdo organele qelizore luan rol te pa zavendesueshem ne qelize e nuk ka mundesi te jete krijuar ne nje rastesi te madhe  e nese po marrim shembull qe po 
po une nuk besoj qe po : nese eshte krijuar me rastesi si ka funksionuar ajo qelize e pare 
si eshte krijuar qeliza tjeter e si eshte krijuar  shtaza ose bima e pare 
nuk e shoh te arsyeshme te mos e besosh zotin 

si eshte e mundur qe ky planet te jet krijuar ne rastesi e rastesisht te jete krijuar jeta ne nete e te kete vazhduar me gjith kercenimet qe e rrethojn jeten 
une nuk e shoh si te mundur kete pa ekzistencen e nje krijuesi te gjith dijshem  e qe ky eshte zoti i madherishem 
une smendoj se duhen prova ma te medha per ekzistencen e zotit 
e nese keni naj pyetje shkruani 
e sa per ateizmin mendoj se kjo eshte nje mos deshire per ta kuptue jeten edhe per te bere disa gjera qe nuk lejohen me fe 
une mendoj se zoti nuk e ka ndalu alkoolin se e demtojna na ate po se alkooli na demton neve 
edhe mishin e derrit e ka ndalu per nje arsye se ka nje virus ne mishin e tij e qe eshte i demshem per njeriun 
e une mendoj se nuk nevojiten prova tjera 
kalofshi mire gjith ata qe e lexojne kete mendim timin

----------


## alibaba

> 1 me tregoni pra qysh u krijua toka


Përgjigjen t'a japin shkencëtarët.




> 2 si ka mundesi qe u krijua ne kete distanc aq te sakt qe te mund te zhvillohet jeta


Nga nëntë apo ndoshta më shumë planete (nëse ka më shumë) sigurisht që njrëi duhet t'a ketë largësinë mesatare.
Përndryshe sikur Marsi të ishte në këtë largësi atëherë jeta do të zhvillohej në Mars dhe jo në tokë.




> 3 si lindi jeta per her te par ne toke 
> 4 si u zhvillua ajo


Jeta është lindur dhe zhvilluar gradualisht derisa ka marrë përsosmërinë më të lartë tek njeriu.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Jeta është lindur dhe zhvilluar gradualisht derisa ka marrë përsosmërinë më të lartë tek njeriu.


Pershendetje pllugu.
Ne cfare aspekti po mendon se 'jeta eshte lindur'?

Une jam skeptik i madh i teorise se Evolucionit dhe mendoj se ajo eshte nje teori e genjeshtert qe nuk ia vlen te mirret me te. Si mund qe nje bretkoce te behet apo te evoluoje ne nje njeri. Apo si ka qene ajo perralla qe na treguan kur ishim femije se nje bretkose u shendrrua ne princ. Ne kemi nje Krijues i cili na ka krijuar keshtu siq jemi, qe Bibla e quan Zot. Jeta ne toke nuk mund te jete rastesi.

Nje ish-ateist tash deist me emrin Antony_Flew ka thene se perparimi i shkences eshte prove se ne kemi nje Krijues.

In another letter to Carrier of 29 December 2004 Flew went on to retract his statement "*a deity or a 'super-intelligence' [is] the only good explanation for the origin of life and the complexity of nature*." 

"Professor Antony Flew, a prominent British philosopher who is considered the world's best-known atheist, h*as cited advancements in science as proof of the existence of God*." (Insight On The News)

http://www.bible.ca/tracks/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antony_Flew

me respekt, mesia4ever.

----------


## Baptist

Oj xhami ty t'rafte minarja krese




> edhe kush do ti jep fund


E pse po u dashka me i dhane FUND?

----------


## alibaba

> Pershendetje pllugu.
> Ne cfare aspekti po mendon se 'jeta eshte lindur'?


Fëmiu është një qelizë në barkun e nënës dhe në këtë kohë më shumë i përngjan një amebe një euglene apo një volvoksi ses prindit të tij/saj.
dhe brenda njëzet vitesh e diç më shumë ai mund të bëhet dhe shkencëtar.
Një ndryshim kaq i shpejtë qenka i mundur, është i mundur dhe ndryshimi për miliona vite rresht.
Faktet janë, por injorohen nga injorantët.

----------


## BvizioN

> 1 me tregoni pra qysh u krijua toka


Shkencarisht,Toka eshte formuar 4.55 bilion vite me pare (dhe eshte akoma ne formim e siper) nga e njejte Nebule gasi qe eshte formuar edhe Dielli sebashku me planetet e tjere qe i verviten perreth.




> 2 si ka mundesi qe u krijua ne kete distanc aq te sakt qe te mund te zhvillohet jeta


Nuk eshte se Toka u formua direkt me kushte per jete! Ne fazat fillestare te saj ka qene krejtesisht e pamundur jeta ne Toke.Ne fakt,kushtet per te perkrahur jeten ne Toke kane filluar te krijohen vetem nga 4,600,000,000 vitet e fundit dhe ashtu siq mund ta dish jane subjekt ndryshimi.




> 3 si lindi jeta per her te par ne toke


Ka shume Teori rreth lindjes se jetes ne Toke sidocofte nuk egziston nje koncensus per sa i perket origjines se jetes.Origjina e jetes eshte teper komplex per tu shjeguar ne kete Teme po nese je serioz per te kerkuar pergjigje te gjith pyetjeve te tua,te sygjeroj forumin e Shkences.

Nderkohe qe Bibla sygjeron se jeta eshte krijim i zotit,Shkenca sygjeron se jeta ne Toke eshte rrjedhoje e proceseve natyrale dhe une personalisht tentoj te besoj ne te dyten.

----------


## Milkway

hej leje krejte se nuk e kam dite se nuk dini me u pergjegj ne keto pyetje
e per qata nuk dini me i besu zotit

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> une spajtona me keto te thena 
> une do te mundohem te paraqes nje pjese shum te vogel te proves se ekzistences se zotit :
> kush e krijoi gjithsine ne kete menyre te perkryer 
> kush e krijoi planetin toke qe i eshte pershtatur kaq bukur mundesis per te pasur jete ne te 
> kush e fali jeten dhe kush e mundesoi te zhvillohet 
> edhe kush do ta perfundoj jeten ne kete planet 
> nese nuk mjaftojn keto prova do ti jap edhe ma shum shpjegime per ekzistencen e zotit e nese doni shkruani


Keto nuk jane pyetje. Pse ti pretendon se di pergjigjejen e ketyre pyetjeve?
Mos po mendon ti qe me nje pergjigjeje te vetme qe do besh ti tani do na bindesh qe gjithqka eshte e vertete, apo deshiron te tregosh qe nese je i dobet atehere gjen mbeshtetje dhe prehje ne besimin tend, ti nuk deshiron te kesh argumente, ti deshiron te besosh.
Sepse sa ke ti fakte te na bindesh ne se bota u krijua nga Zoti ne kemi edhe 10 here me shum fakte te themi se bota u krijua nga  Big-Bang qe do te thote spontanisht gjithqka u krijua dhe jo me nje plan

----------


## Milkway

jo zoteri gabim e ki ti 
se nese don argumente lexoje kur'anin dhe aty do te gjesh ato argumente 
qe te tregojn per ekzistencen e zotit te madherishem 
e nese nuk e ke lexu ti per kete arsye nuk din me besu dhe nuk ki arsye 
per kete me vjen keq per tye 
prova per ekzistencen e zotit ka sa te duash por nese nuk i sheh ose nuk don me i pa ajo eshte tjeter qka 
me trego ti nje prove qe mendon qe se ka te beje me mos ekzistencen e zotit 
si te dish

----------


## Jimmi_1978

> jo zoteri gabim e ki ti 
> se nese don argumente lexoje kur'anin dhe aty do te gjesh ato argumente 
> qe te tregojn per ekzistencen e zotit te madherishem 
> e nese nuk e ke lexu ti per kete arsye nuk din me besu dhe nuk ki arsye 
> per kete me vjen keq per tye 
> prova per ekzistencen e zotit ka sa te duash por nese nuk i sheh ose nuk don me i pa ajo eshte tjeter qka 
> me trego ti nje prove qe mendon qe se ka te beje me mos ekzistencen e zotit 
> si te dish


Shiko une nuk e di sa je i vjeter ti por te garantoj qe kur kam lexuar Kuranin une ti ke lexuar vetem libra per femije ne ate moshe. 
Zoteri une e qmoj Kuranin per nese vertete e din qka eshte fakti dhe argumenti atehere me trego ti mua se cili eshte fakt aty. 
Une nuk kam qellim ta nenqmoj dike sepse nuk merrem me pune te tilla prandaj jetoni si te doni dhe besoni si te doni por argumentat jane tjeter gje.

----------


## Milkway

nese don prova qe veq dy prova 
ne kur'an  shkruhet per shtypjen atmosferike qe ulet me rritjen e lartesis mbidetare :    ate qe All-llahu deshiron ta udhezoje, ia zgjeron zemren atij per (ta pranuar) Islamin. Kurse ate qe deshiron ta lere te humbur, gjoksin e tij ia ben shume te ngushte sikur te ngjitej ne qiell(ne lartesi te larta)..." (El-En'ame:125)
kjo eshte zbuluar keto vitet e fundit a ne kur'an ceket para 1400 vjetesh 
e kjo eshte prova e dyte 

Njemend, ata qe mohuan argumentet tona, do t'i hedhim ata ne zjarr. Sa here qe u digjen lekuret atyre, Ne ua nderrojme ne lekura te tjera qe ta shijojne denimin. All-llahu eshte i plotefuqishem dhe i drejte(ne ate qe vepron)" (En-Nisa:56)
edhe kete shkenca e ka zbulu ne kete shek e kete e ka than muhamedi a.s

----------

